# Looks safe, right



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Saw this in a parking lot and had to take a pic


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

They aren't even strapped down to the cart. 

In high school I saw a kid moving an Oxygen cylinder like the delivery guy holding it at an angle and kicking the bottom rolling it on it's bottom rim. :no:

He of course dropped the cylinder and it torpedoed though the wall then went another 300 ft. leaving a 2 inch deep furrow and lodged in the baseball diamond's backstop.

:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> They aren't even strapped down to the cart.
> 
> In high school I saw a kid moving an Oxygen cylinder like the delivery guy holding it at an angle and kicking the bottom rolling it on it's bottom rim. :no:
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> They aren't even strapped down to the cart.
> 
> In high school I saw a kid moving an Oxygen cylinder like the delivery guy holding it at an angle and kicking the bottom rolling it on it's bottom rim. :no:
> 
> ...


Really?

You saw it happen?

Are you sure you are not just telling a story? :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Really?
> 
> You saw it happen?
> 
> Are you sure you are not just telling a story? :laughing:


A gas bottle did that in our woodwork class, straight through the wall and into the garden.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I watched some show about how those were made and they just start out as single pieces of alloy that go through a series of cold presses until they form the neck which requires heating. It's fascinating how they make them out of a single piece of metal.

This guy with the truck doesn't seem too bright.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

It's not strapped to the cart, that is why the chain is there. They use chains on carts not something that can burn quickly. You gotta be safe you know.:whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> A gas bottle did that in our woodwork class, straight through the wall and into the garden.


Pictures or it did not happen. 

Not saying that a bottle can't propel itself but it takes a lot to sheer off the top.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I remember an aerial photo of a bunch of tanks in the water (lake, river or ocean?) just off shore. Apparently people were "shooting" them off the dock for fun.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejEJGNLTo84


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Pictures or it did not happen.
> 
> Not saying that a bottle can't propel itself but it takes a lot to sheer off the top.


Here ya go Bob: (Thanks to LJSMITH1 for the link)


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

gas tube ignited near the top , relief plug spontaneously combusted the flames roasted a motor starter.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Pictures or it did not happen.
> 
> Not saying that a bottle can't propel itself but it takes a lot to sheer off the top.


This was before mobile phones had cameras, it hit a vice on a work bench, flipped around then shot off. I was on the ground laughing so hard I was crying.


----------

